# 48GB RAM question



## RandomComposer (Aug 18, 2018)

I currently have 32GB RAM on my slave (DDR4/2666). I'm looking to upgrade to 48GB RAM, which would be more than enough for me.

I'm aware that RAM works best in groups of two, is it going to become inefficient if I have 3x 16GB RAM installed? Is it better to have 2x 16 and 2x 8?
I'd prefer to keep the option open for easily upgrading to 64, but I do really need more than 32 right now.

Also, should the additional RAM be the same brand and frequency even if it's on a separate dual-channel?


----------



## RandomComposer (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 30, 2018)

Without more information, we can't help with any assurance. Nobody can answer your question authoritatively without risking frying your motherboard and costing you a lot of money.

I would contact the motherboard manufacturer's support people and / or contact Crucial or one of the other RAM vendors and get advice specific to your system. Don't guess.


----------



## jneebz (Aug 30, 2018)

Good advice from John. You really don't risk frying your motherboard as much as just not getting the most of our RAM performance. 

Some good info here: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkP...o-I-need-to-install-RAM-in-pairs/td-p/3417057


----------



## Heizenhaus (Sep 4, 2018)

Installing DIMMs in pairs is not necessary unless your mainboards manual explicitely states that it is. The performance gain in comparison to single DIMMs is in the single digit percentage.


----------

